# Commercial prints



## Plumbcraz-e (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm looking for some commercial/Industrial prints. Any thing will do if you have some laying around from old jobs or what ever...Looking to doodle on them for education reasons. So if you can help me out I would be greatful...Thanks to all


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What specific type of job? 

I have a few hundred sets in the rafters at my old shop.


----------



## Plumbcraz-e (Jan 3, 2010)

anything really as long as its not a house...I need some prints to educate some of my tunnel vision peers and myself.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

PM me your name and address. I will UPS you an interesting set sometime this week. 

Do you want the spec book too? I may have some sets of plans and specs (maybe....)

The spec books usually go buh bye after the warranty period.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumbcraz-e said:


> anything really as long as its not a house...I need some prints to educate some of my tunnel vision peers and myself.


If it would help I could email you a scanned set from one of my projects. You could print out only the pages you wanted to use or use a program to add stuff to it. Unless you have a plotter it will only be as large as you can print.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What are you trying to learn anyways? i look at prints like a set of directions. They usually mean nothing to me, if I am not doing the work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got a convent addition in my van right now. If you pay for the shipping, they are yours.


----------



## Plumbcraz-e (Jan 3, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What are you trying to learn anyways? i look at prints like a set of directions. They usually mean nothing to me, if I am not doing the work.


Mainly brushing up on some max distance and some sizing...The prints are a great visual so I can show my peers/employees the info we all need to know. Code book can only help so much without a layout:yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry, I tried to send you some plans but they keep getting kicked back due to size.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, I tried to send you some plans but they keep getting kicked back due to size.
> 
> Mark


 There is a program out that called Winrar. It is a compression program like a zip file, but you can tell it to break the file up in 10M chunks so you can easily send them to people that have a file size limit. Or suggest to them to get a Gmail account .

http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-bit/3000-2250_4-10007677.html The link it to Cnet for a free download of Winrar in case you are interested.


----------



## Plumbcraz-e (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help


----------

